# Procedimiento/Orden de Ruteo manual PCB



## CiSeR (Ago 22, 2013)

Hola de nuevo,

Estoy iniciándome un poco en el diseño de PCBs, el caso es que he leído bastante documentación pero, puede que lo más trivial seguramente se me escape. Me preguntaba cual es el proceso típico de ruteo si se opta por un ruteo manual (Uso DesignSpark y no me fío en absoluto del autorouting):
Según he leído en algún documento que se ha colgado en algún otro hilo de aquí:
http://www.cadence.com/downloads/orcad/files/OrCAD15-7DemoTutorial.pdf , el proceso básicamente es el siguiente:

Una vez definidas las reglas y restricciones (anchos, distancias mínimas, diámetros... de los diferentes elementos), se procede a rutear alimentación y masa, y posteriormente el resto de señales, teniendo especial cuidado con las más susceptibles (relojes, alta frecuencia...) y posteriormente a través de las diferentes herramientas que presente el software de diseño se va depurando el mismo (chequeando reglas,etc...). 
Principalmente me preguntaba si se procede a rutear en ese orden, es decir, primero alimentaciones y masa y posteriormente señales, o en cambio, se va ruteando por zonas componente a componente independientemente de si se trata de señales de alimentación/masa o resto de señales.

¿Alguna recomendación?

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Un saludo


----------



## chclau (Ago 22, 2013)

Depende del PCB que estás haciendo. Si es uno con varias capas, en el que puedes dedicar unas cuantas a alimentacion y masas, estas ultimas se conectan al final, y no al comienzo. Lo unico que se hace por anticipado es planificar que tipo de señales ira en cada capa.

Luego el orden es como lo dijiste. Señales más sensibles al comienzo en forma manual, el resto luego (incluso usando auto router), y por último alimentaciones.

No te olvides de leer un buen libro que te explique como se planea la disposición de las capas, cálculo de impedancia controlada, reglas para hacer fanout de BGA... son un montón de truquitos que irás aprendiendo con el tiempo.


----------



## CiSeR (Ago 23, 2013)

Ok, de acuerdo chclau, gracias!

En mi caso, voy a empezar con una PCB de 2 capas, por ello no voy a emplear ninguna de ellas de forma esxclusiva a GND o alimentaciones. En este caso, supongo que sí que sería conveniente empezar por pistas de alimentacion y GND no?.

Muchas gracias,

Un saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2013)

Si empleas una capa solo para gnd es como si fueses a simple cara, vas a tener problemas.
Depende de la complejidad pero normalmente lo que se hace es ir en horizontal por una cara y en vertical por la otra osea que para una diagonal lo que se hace es trozo horizontal por A y trozo vertical por B con una vía para unirlos, claro.
Cuando lo tengas todo trazado puedes optimizar y quitar todos los saltos que no se crucen con nada, hacer mas gruesas las alimentaciones etc.


----------



## chclau (Ago 23, 2013)

Si es solo de 2 capas, comenza con el arbol de alimentacion y tierra en misma capa de los componentes.

http://alternatezone.com/electronics/files/PCBDesignTutorialRevA.pdf


----------



## CiSeR (Ago 23, 2013)

Ok, muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda prestada!


----------

